# Electrical training in Montreal



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Due to some bad scheduling I am unable to take a full course load this summer and I don't want to waste my time.

I have always had an interest in electrical work and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on courses I could take in the field. Ideally I would like to take some courses which I could continue part time or at a later date to get some sort of certification.

Are there any electricians here or people who know the industry who could tell me what's involved and what sort of qualifications I could pursue.

Anyone know of anything in Montreal worth looking at? Are Aviron any good?

Thanks for any info,

B.


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

I hear good things about Aviron, I also heard tuition costs a pretty penny and I don't think you're allowed to take individual courses there.

UQAM, McGill, Concordia and Universite de Montreal Offer summer electricity related courses as an independant student if you are interested, i do believe you have to be 21 though.

I think the best way is to start taking courses at UQAM or Concordia part-time and work your way towards a certificate!


----------

